# How do I clean a fake fig tree?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Help! Graduation is coming up & I want to clean a (fake but not silk) fig tree. It typically gets vacuumed once a year. I have vacuumed it off, LEAF BY LEAF, and took a damp cloth to it - leaf by leaf, but after it dries you can still see the "dust swipes."

Consumer reports said to encase the branches in plastic bags, add salt, and shake. It's a tree, not a bonsai!

TIA!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have 2 and I take them into the bathroom and hose them off with my shower head. It works much better than dusting. If that's not possible for you, stick it outside in the rain! A rinse is a rinse, right?


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I was going to suggest what Ninn suggested. A gentle hosing down outside with a garden hose. I would cover the base with a garbage bag too. You might want to 'pre-spray' using a vinegar/water solution to help remove any tough soil, then proceed the the rinsing with the hose.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

an old neighbor had a fake tree that she would drag the tree outside and lay a bunch of the leaves in her hand the slap back and forth with a big soft painters brush. That seem to clean it well.


----------

